# Any interest in Mini-z Northern NY



## pfindeis (Aug 5, 2009)

Going to be buying a RCP track soon and possibly doing some races. 
Any body else up north? I'm in the Watertown/Fort Drum/1000 islands area.

reply to thread


----------



## Berrymartin (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I'm in watertown but no mini z I do have a few xmods an a rc 18 mt thought an a few tenth scales plus my wraith.....Go here

Regards,
Berry


----------

